# View finder for antique camera.



## Grandpa Ron (Oct 28, 2018)

I have searched the internet for a view finder for an early 1900's camera. They usually sat next to the lens on the drop down bellows platform. I have found nothing so far.

Looking at the old camera catalogs they look rather simple, I was wondering if anybody has information about these. Size, type of lens, viewing screen, any information at all.

Thanks,


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 1, 2018)

Hmm, funny ... not in a haha way ... I've got a Sirene 105 (1920's) that is missing the finder.
I have not started trying to find just that part.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 1, 2018)

Are you trying to find a replacement? I'd try to find pictures of yours and see what other similar box, view cameras have one that's like it. I think you're probably on the right track that they're fairly simple, and maybe not all that much different one manufacturer to another.

Good places to find replacement parts are camera swaps, Pittsburgh Camera Exchange (website and ebay), maybe Pacific Rim (online). Best are the swaps where someone usually has boxes of little stuff you can hunt through! lol


----------



## Dave442 (Nov 1, 2018)

I would look for a "parts" camera. Find a similar camera to what you have and take the viewfinder off of that.


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 1, 2018)

Post a photo of your camera. The camera store I work in has all kinds of junk cameras dating back to when we opened in 1892.


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 1, 2018)

webestang64 said:


> Post a photo of your camera. The camera store I work in has all kinds of junk cameras dating back to when we opened in 1892.



WHAT !! Your sitting in a antique junk camera party and you didn't invite me ?


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 1, 2018)

Ron, does you finder look like this ?


----------



## IanG (Nov 2, 2018)

I think the OP means similar to this one  (see link). 

Ian


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 2, 2018)

Ah, I missed the "sat next to the lens" in the first post.


----------

